# Cold weather dress



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

How do you dress for your outside activities during the cold weather months?
I know layering is one of the keys.
I have also heard the old song insome parts of the country that 'cotton kills'.
Some swear by wool. Others use silk as part of their dress.
Some use Carhart/Filson for the outer layers.
Some use Thinsulate and/or Goretex.
So what do you wear from the skin out and don't forget about your hands and feet.


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

Offhand I'd say what you wear depends upon what type of cold you are being exposed to. A "damp" cold requires a different method of dressing compared to a "dry" cold. 

Having been to the Antartic and also far up Northeast I have confirmed that theory for my own comfort level when being outdoors.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Wicking underwear, fleece shirt, pants, insulated vest, windproof shell, Scentlock outerwear, 800 or 1200 gram 18 inch swamp boots, or if it is really cold, size 13 hip boots with foam/felt liners. I wear lightweight gloves and keep them in my pockets if it is really cold. Also toe warmers, hand warmers, and body warmers when needed, especially if I am out in a treestand dawn to dusk. Sometimes I stay inside and look out the window, having my 20 ga ready, but that hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It all depends if I'm working or snowmobiling or ice fishing.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Patagonia Fleece rocks!

If it's windy you will need an outer shell, but fleece is very warm. 

It's a key piece of my cold weather cloths.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Mild cold: leather gloves, wool baseball cap, longsleeve shirt, carhart double knee pants, smart wool socks. leather boots (Whites)

Cold: Leather gloves, wool knit hat, wool sweater, light wool pants, smart wool socks, leather boots (Whites)

Pretty cold: wool gloves, wool knit hat, wool sweater, carhart chore coat, duofold long underwear, smart wool socks, leather boots (Whites)

Really cold: wool mittens, wool knit hat, wool sweater, wind breaker, duofold long underwear, wool German army pants, smart wool socks, leather boots (Whites)

Insane cold with wind: Goretex mittens with wool liners, Goretex wind stopper hat, polar tech fleece Goretex wind breaker, fleece pants, Goretex pants, smart wool socks, Sorrel packs.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the single best article of clothing i bought was polertec power dry underwear from l.l. bean. the big game stalker boots with goretex and thinsulate rank high too. 

polertec>>>fleece shirt>>>wool sweater>>>goetex /thinsulate coat longer than waist (3/4 length ?)

it depends on the activity and how you use your clothes. if you are sitting still you need to dress heavy. you need to vent sweat as you move so as not to build moisture in the clothing. i open my coat when moving. sometimes i will pack extra socks and change them before sitting. i still need to get some boot blankets for sitting tight all day.

i also recommend overalls. the more wind you can block the better off you are.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

for November muskie fishing in blizzard below freezing weather on open water=snowmobile suit/Sorel Insulated Boots/ mustang insulated floatation jacket/wool toque for the head/outdoor deerskin gloves

For an ordinary cold day deer outing (say it's about 15F) and moving/walking I would wear normal thermal underware/normal hunting pants/wool shirt/orange hunting coat/jersey gloves

For ice fishing at -20, I would wear same as above for muskie fishing but with snowmobile gloves 

For outdoor working cutting wood or cross country skiing/snowshoeing where there is lots of energy output or walking at -15 or colder up to -25 than I would wear polar socks and boots that suit the occasion. If deep snow cutting wood, the sorels and if on the trail I would wear the ordinary xcounty lined ski boots. I would on these occasions wear layers over the polar tech insulated underwear/wooltex or woolrich shirt and carhart insulated denim or canvas coat and a toque/ polarguard work gloves

:shrug:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

it all depends hwat you doing like cabin fever said.if you just sitting you better have alot on and extra stuff.i have went so far as to carry a poly something another blanket just to put over all dress after setting down as to capture and add to the onsulating.also alot of my past winter time was spent at a constant climb and walk after dogs.ever walk in snow for hours?? you have to dress in layers.and the thinniest as posable.so as to have a very contrullable system.i have had nothing on but a light weight poly-pro top on in 0 degrees and a good hat.you also need to think about how you carry all the extra clothes as you go along. a good day pack is standard fair for me. if i had to climb a mtn to start the day off.well we would start of in t-shirt and shorts adn do the climb in about 2 hours upon reaching our spot.we would undress and take a towel and dry off all the sweat and put in plastic bag and hide.we then would dress for the day of still hunting for whitetails.at end of day we retrieved our gear and hd a nics easy walk off mtn.what ever you do...NO COTTON......NO COTTON....my favorite set up..is poly-pro tops and bottoms in one of the weights it comes in and army surplus wool pants.then for my torsoe add a thicker top and a wool shirt and carry a wool navy sweater and then a coat. a good poly-pro hat and also a mask so as to cut down on breathing cold air in.and some form of gloves but his differs as to activities.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

First layer polypropylene underwear and socks, on top of that wool socks, pants, and shirt. Then a wind stopping bib and parka. I can always take off the outer layers and put them in my day pack if need be.

BTW got a little chuckle when I saw the title of your thread, I immediately thought: Now why is some gal posting about a cold weather _*dress*_ in the outdoor forum :shrug:


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

For you ladies..............I know I mention this every winter, but...
I ripped out the inseams on the legs of my coveralls and installed large (leg length) zippers.
This is handy for when nature calls..........instead of removing your coat or vest, undoing your coveralls, dumping everything in your pockets, you just unzip both legs and your upper body gets to stay warm.  
These are really handy while hunting in the middle of no where.


----------

